

The Ghost Parcels of El Paso - rmason
https://makeloveland.com/blog/the-ghost-parcels-of-el-paso

======
abruzzi
There are a number of similar "developments" in the area. North of El Paso is
Timberon, NM. It was a single ranch that was subdivided into 9000 parcels in
the early '70s to try to create a resort community. Most of the roads were
built (not paved), but there are around 200 homes among all the parcels, and
if you watch Otero County's unpaid taxes auction every year it is almost all
Timberon properties, even though an undeveloped property is usually about $15
a year in taxes (I own an acre up there.)

Also east of Deming, NM (about an hour from El Paso) is a fairly large "town"
called Akela with Only a few houses and a fairly large grid of streets, most
of which were never built.

~~~
davidw
Reminds me of Christmas Valley, Oregon:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Valley,_Oregon#Penn...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Valley,_Oregon#Penn_Phillips_era)

------
URSpider94
This is the back story for the Mamet play "Glengarry Glen Ross." For those who
haven't read it, it's set in a real estate boiler room where salespeople are
pitching lots in developments like this one -- selling the dream of owning a
piece of the West to suburb dwellers in New Jersey.

------
markbnj
Not a terribly unusual phenomenon, even in the much more densely settled east.
On maps of the Pine Barrens of New Jersey, for example, you can find the
ghosts of old land developments that never existed, or were only partially
built and then abandoned. The street names remain like ghosts in century-old
data.

------
noonespecial
There are vast ghost neighborhoods in Southern Florida near me, all paved and
marked but have only a handfull of houses scattered throughout.

They are ridiculous fun to bike through.

[https://www.google.com/maps/@26.8773999,-82.2241805,5772m/da...](https://www.google.com/maps/@26.8773999,-82.2241805,5772m/data=!3m1!1e3)

~~~
Animats
More at "The Compound"[1] 200 miles of roads in Florida with no houses, no
street signs, and no power lines. The layout makes it easy to get lost and
hard to get out. North Las Vegas has similar areas.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/27%C2%B056%2708.0%22N+80%C...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/27%C2%B056%2708.0%22N+80%C2%B042%2711.0%22W/@27.9348562,-80.7021971,2345m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en)

------
gscott
These types of small plots of land are on eBay selling right now.
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=texas%20land](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=texas%20land)

------
litha
I grew up in EP, my grandfather was a builder and actually my ex inherited a
parcel in horizon. It was a huge land scam back then. It is still trying to be
developed.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Do you think it'll ever be developed?

------
CurtMonash
There was a lot of this in Palm Springs in the 1960s too. My grandfather fell
for it. (Classic doctor who didn't invest well, back in the day.)

------
gefh
[https://goo.gl/maps/Md3Do](https://goo.gl/maps/Md3Do) for the lazy.

